
Attacking end-to-end email encryption [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9463-attacking_end-to-end_email_encryption
======
Foxboron
"Be careful about pre-announcements because people will overrate the risk". It
does not help their case when the pre-announcement is done through EFF that
essentially says "GPG is broken". This is a horrendous strategy and only
spreads false information. They did this. They are these "people" they are
talking about.

They are still downplaying the partial disclosure with EFF. That is
disappointing and complaining about GnuPG breaking the embargo, after the
partial-disclosure, is nothing but a red herring. Further projects started
talking about the details regardless as the EFF partial disclosure was
horrendous.

~~~
Foxboron
A short redaction from this comment. I met up with Sebastian at 35C3 and we
talked about it. We don't really disagree. He talked about their motivation
for doing it in the first place, along with the larger community backslash and
lessons learned.

